# Questions to Quaker parrot holders



## Tikanderoga (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife keeps going on about getting a quaker parrot, after our sun conure escaped.

We know that sun conures are very noisy, very demanding and require a lot of attention.

Compared to a sun conure, how much attention does a quaker need?

We read up on the quaker on the internet, but there are always differences of what the web says to what a keeper or breeder says.
So before we agree to get a quaker, I'd like to hear your experiences.


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 27, 2010)

ooohhh lordy, stick with the conures mate! quakers are EVIL! we have one, and my god i hate him, he is so cage defensive and he hates me. so thats my opinion


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 27, 2010)

All Quakers are different so dont go with what one person says. i work in a petstore and we sell quakers and sun concures. i think the sun conures are louder that the quakers. i also have friends that breed sun conures they require alot of attention. usually birds like to bond to one person. my opinion is although the sun conures are very pretty i would probably go with the quaker parrot. it also depends what age you get the bird at its usually good to get birds if they are still being spoon fed once away and they have one on one bonding with you and are alot nicer to raise. have a look around you might be luck adn find a really nice one that is off the spoon i no there have been afew at the petstore that are very friendly. good luck


----------



## sensations (Sep 27, 2010)

We have a Quaker and if you asked my kids you would get the same answer as Asharee133. He was 2 when we got him so he wasn't bonded from a young age to any one of us (would make a huge diffenence I would think). He is extremely affectionate to those he likes! Gives lovely kisses (when he feels so inclined) would be one of the best talkers and picks up words only too well (learn't to be very careful what I say to him or around him  ). He is however messy, not with seed but poop, he can aim up, down, sideways any where he desires and a fair distance, this he does when he is in his 'naughty' mood such as when he deems he is not getting enough attention or he thinks the Alexandrine is getting more attention than it deserves. He loves his toys and his bed and is very playful and amusing. 8.30pm is bed time no if, buts or maybe's, that is bed time, covered up and tucked in or Oh boy do you hear about it if this does not happen! On the whole he is demanding, noisy (no worse than any other parrots) very cage defencive, messy at times but the plus side out weigh these. They are a great bird if you like parrots and have time for one. Other plus is they are on the smaller side. No worse than sun conures, if you put up with them you'll have no problem with a Quaker. All the best in finding the perfect bird.


----------



## Tikanderoga (Sep 27, 2010)

So in other words: A Quaker is just as demanding as a conure?

What about noise?
Conures are proven to be the loudest for their size (I'm not deaf yet), so I've heard a fair bit.


----------



## cougars (Sep 27, 2010)

Quakers aren't as loud as conures but I found they are noisy all day long


----------



## sensations (Sep 27, 2010)

> So in other words: A Quaker is just as demanding as a conure?



Yes. I agree with cougars regards the noise they are chatter boxes (like us women so I'm told  )


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 27, 2010)

I've babysat a quaker and he made more noise than our two galahs and three lorries combined. This may have just been him but he was a demanding little bugger.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 27, 2010)

i know a couple of people who have had them and each rehomed them within a year due to noise issues.


----------



## donut (Sep 28, 2010)

quakers are noisy....cant deny that....but they are interactive noisy....ours chatters, calls out and chats with us all day....donut (our quaker) says 20+ things like "what cha doing, plays peek a boo (and says it at the right time), asks for cuddles, i love you"....donut only screeches when his dad comes home, as soon as he hears the car "beep" he starts calling his dad....a quaker requires attention, they will not be happy without it....they just want to be with you/chat with you and know whats going on....they are just like a 2yr old....wouldnt trade ours for the world !!!!


----------



## coastalboy (Sep 29, 2010)

OMFG Quaker~!!!!! we have one his name is samm and jeez he talks like a human... hes blue and pretty. and they are really nice birds to breed, i hate conures as they are loud and disrupt alot of people and neighbors.


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 29, 2010)

Tikanderoga said:


> So in other words: A Quaker is just as demanding as a conure?
> 
> What about noise?
> Conures are proven to be the loudest for their size (I'm not deaf yet), so I've heard a fair bit.


 to be honest, sun conures aren't as noisy as they come off to be. our quaker is far worse. he screams for long periods. if you have the time, they can be great birds. if you have kids, dont let them stick their fingers in the cage, they BITE HARD!


----------



## raaaa (Sep 30, 2010)

Quakers are wonderfull sweet tempered little birds... if you are the ONE person they bond with. And i mean one ive known at least 10 and none of them have been the least bit social to anyone but the one person they bonded with, and if you think a little birds bite doesent hure believe me your on for a shock id rather be bitten by an Alexandrine than a quaker. There also noisy (not nececarily loud but believe me they can be) but they NEVER shut up. if your looking for a bird of similar size thats quieter than a sun i sugest a green cheek. wonderful little birds easy to look after not to noisy and if you forget to take them out one day there not going to hold it against you. Id even suggest hetting two if you dont have to much time for them, and contrary to popular to popular belief having a friend does not stop your bird from bonding to you. my friend has three hand raised breeders who maybe get handeled once every 6 months and every time i scoop one out they are perfect in 2-3 minutes and im yet to get bitten. 

If your wiling to have something bigger i cant think of a better companion parrot than an Alexandrine... there only loud in the late afternoon when there getting ready for bed and even then there not too bad its not piercing like a ringneck, but in saying that im a touch biased. My friend has about 30 of them in 2 walk in aviaries and you can imagine where i spens my weekends lol


----------



## Tikanderoga (Sep 30, 2010)

raaaa said:


> id rather be bitten by an Alexandrine than a quaker


My indian ringneck bit me a few times, took a chunk out of my hand too at one stage - so I guess we'll rather put a lid on the whole quaker business and stick to bunnies, snakes and rats.  Maybe a tree frog.. 

Thanks everyone for their advice & help


----------



## raaaa (Sep 30, 2010)

haha ringnecks are a differnt story if they want to they can take a nasty chunk out my girl bit me once in the entire time i had her and pierced my lip all the way through, in saying that she was an amazing bird she was abused realy badly by her forst people and i got her from the guy whod rescued her from there aviary. he knew nothing about them and was glad to hand her over to somone who could get her vet treatment... i didnt even know what colour she was when i picked her up she was missing most of her feathers and covered in dirt and poo, dangerousley under weight and covered in mites. 

ahe ended up being the best pet ever... but only realy liked me


----------

